# sibo and low fodmap diet not providing relief



## calebw83 (Nov 16, 2017)

I was diagnosed with sibo-c about 3 months ago. I've gone through 2 months of herbal treatments and while I was on them my symptoms got much better, but after getting off of them everything comes right back. My symptoms are constipation, fatigue, lower back pain (I don't know if this is related or not), but the big one is brain fog. I feel like I can barely float through life. I've also had a lot of indigestion since starting the treatment, and a lot of weight loss no doubt due to the severely restricted diet.

My ND keeps on stressing a low fodmap diet but it's providing no relief. I've been very strict on it but my brain fog sets in whenever I eat anything. Has anybody else had no success with a low fodmap diet?


----------

